# Anyone like a nice little V12 motor?



## foxfish (27 Nov 2011)

Well check this one out....... http://www.wimp.com/tiniestengine/ I wonder how much that would cost to buy?
The best paperweight ever!


----------



## trumpton_excursions (27 Nov 2011)

Heres one running, it makes an uncanny noise


----------



## jacko32 (27 Nov 2011)

awesome !!!


----------



## foxfish (27 Nov 2011)

Kind off reminds me of the time I went to the Dutch Bike GP - in the camping area, every night around midnight, about 20 guys would start up these extremely noisy V12engines.
These crazy guys had towed V12 jag engines from all over Europe on there own little trailers but, there was only the engine & a saddle on top of the motor.
So theses guys would sit on top the motor & use a piece of string to operate the throttle & red line the things through straight pipes  
I tell you mate when one of those things start up at midnight the whole campsite wakes up!!!


----------



## trumpton_excursions (28 Nov 2011)

What a very odd thing to bring on a trailor to a gp, with stright through pipes theyll make the ground shake though, after the initial sudden shock i bet it was quite pleasant hehe


----------



## vygec (17 Dec 2011)

that is sheer brilliance, the worksmanship involved is truely brilliant


----------



## spyder (17 Dec 2011)

vygec said:
			
		

> that is sheer brilliance, the worksmanship involved is truely brilliant




Indeed. 1,220 hours of work. The best of part of 2 months. I wouldn't have the patience.


----------

